# 2019 January and February Monthly Summary have zeros for all money values.



## gmoore777 (Apr 13, 2019)

Is it just my Uber account, or does everyone have zeros for all the dollar values and for the "Completed Trips" in the
2019 January and 2019 February Monthly Summary?
(The "Online Miles" is the only thing that is filled in with a value that isn't zero.)
(FYI: the March 2019 Monthly Summary is correctly filled out.)

I have sent email to Uber support via their web interface, for the last 5 days, and I haven't gotten a reply that either confirms that they see what I am talking about nor how long it will take to fix, if they even understand what I told them. I may have mentioned that they should all be fired in my last email.

Thanks from Boston Massachusetts


----------

